# former Smit-Wijs London, singapore



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hi 
anyone have any info on the svitzer-coess tugs london, rotterdam, singapore.
all three tugs were built in the Netherlands.
and i think they are now owned by svitzer only.
Thanks
Tony Allard


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Origonally built for Smit and were iconic. Put "Smit + City Name" in inverted commas into Google, eg "Smit London" and stand back from the screen, there is a lot of pics and info. 

http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/tugs.html was a typical day at the office.


----------

